# Really embarassing but some advice would be much appreciated



## nikkie1888 (May 19, 2008)

This is a bit embarassing and I feel a little daft for asking, but I am currently 27 weeks pregnant with my first baby and last week my partner and I decided to try and do the business, I havn't felt up for it since becoming pregnant.  During foreplay my partner explained in the only way he knows how that my cervix feels really soft and there was a hole in it, I asked how big the hole was and he said that he could have fitted his finger into it.  Obviously that killed off the cosy night we had planned and my partner is a little paranoid by it.  I was wondering if this is normal at my stage of pregnancy and do you think I should contact my doctor and ask to be checked.

Any advice would b great
Thanks
Nikkie x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Your cervix can be soft in pregnancy, and what your partner has felt is the very bottom of a long cervix that is slightly open, which can be common, but it doesn't necessarily mean that anything is wrong.  I'd probably advise him against feeling around your cervix again though, as deliberately feeling around the cervix at this gestation isn't really recommended.  Penetatrive sex is safe, as things aren't being put into your cervix  

emilycaitlin xx


----------

